# Local Freshwater Prawns



## sw2geeks (Sep 17, 2013)

There is a Freshwater Prawn farm around 30 miles up from Fort Worth in Wise County. They have 3 ponds that they harvest in September on three consecutive Saturdays.

I picked up a couple of pounds last Saturday and grilled them on sticks. They have a sweet, lobster taste and are a steal at $8 a pound.

Here are some pics:





































I also put together a little video.

[video=youtube;cpq4IXlS9Xw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpq4IXlS9Xw[/video]

And wrote a little story with recipe.

http://www.dfw.com/2013/09/16/827414/weekend-chef-grilled-texas-freshwater.html


----------



## Korin_Mari (Sep 17, 2013)

My mouth is watering. It looks so good!


----------



## Baby Huey (Sep 17, 2013)

I wish I had known that when I was up in Dallas a couple of weekends ago. Awesome find.


----------



## sw2geeks (Sep 17, 2013)

They are sell them for the next 2 Saturdays if you make it back up this way.


----------



## stereo.pete (Sep 18, 2013)

I am soooo jealous as I have an addiction to Prawns and Shrimp.


----------



## Mrmnms (Sep 18, 2013)

What a treat. 3 weeks a year. How else do you prepare them?


----------



## sw2geeks (Sep 18, 2013)

Mrmnms said:


> What a treat. 3 weeks a year. How else do you prepare them?



They do shrimp boils right there at the ponds, but i think grilling is best1


----------



## Slypig5000 (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks for the info, I might make a trip up this weekend, I'll be in Erath county.


----------

